# Macmillan Coffee Morning



## Kevin Ennis (Aug 25, 2015)

Just wanted to say that as part of the Macmillan Worldwide Coffee Morning charity event we will be holding a coffee morning at our office in Foz do Arelho on Friday September 25th. All contributions, both financial and edible, will be greatly welcomed!

If you are in the Caldas da Rainha area please do come and see us and, if not, why not have a run out to beautiful Foz do Arelho on the Óbidos lagoon and enjoy some coffee and cake with the Ennis family at our office right next to Café Central. There will be a warm welcome goodies to enjoy over a chat and all in aid of a great cause.

:welcome:


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Kevin have sent you a PM


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Kevin TIMES PLEASE


----------



## Kevin Ennis (Aug 25, 2015)

Kevin Ennis said:


> Just wanted to say that as part of the Macmillan Worldwide Coffee Morning charity event we will be holding a coffee morning at our office in Foz do Arelho on Friday September 25th. All contributions, both financial and edible, will be greatly welcomed!
> 
> If you are in the Caldas da Rainha area please do come and see us and, if not, why not have a run out to beautiful Foz do Arelho on the Óbidos lagoon and enjoy some coffee and cake with the Ennis family at our office right next to Café Central. There will be a warm welcome goodies to enjoy over a chat and all in aid of a great cause.
> 
> :welcome:


Just an update on this - we are combining our efforts with those of Valerie Becks and the event will now be on SATURDAY 26th instead of the Friday. Please do come along and support a wonderful cause. Kevin


----------



## mehereinportugal (Jul 28, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks Kevin - yes everybody it is on the 26th, it will be starting at about 10:00 and will run until we run out of cake or people!! There is going to be facepainting, guess the sweeties in the jar, guess the weight of the cake,, a tombola and we also have a raffle and have had some beautiful prizes donated for the cause the main one being an original oil painting from MariAn who is an artist living in our community. The event is taking place at the Cafe Central in Foz do Arelho. If anybody has any prizes for the Tombola they would be very much appreciated. All money raised will go to Macmillan, however we have made a decision that 20% will be going to a Portuguese Charity. Should be a great day and look forward to seeing lots of you there. Any prizes or donations can be dropped off at the P.P. Property office which is on the left just as you come into Foz and tickets for the raffle can be purchase ahead of time.


----------



## Kevin Ennis (Aug 25, 2015)

mehereinportugal said:


> Thanks Kevin - yes everybody it is on the 26th, it will be starting at about 10:00 and will run until we run out of cake or people!! There is going to be facepainting, guess the sweeties in the jar, guess the weight of the cake,, a tombola and we also have a raffle and have had some beautiful prizes donated for the cause the main one being an original oil painting from MariAn who is an artist living in our community. The event is taking place at the Cafe Central in Foz do Arelho. If anybody has any prizes for the Tombola they would be very much appreciated. All money raised will go to Macmillan, however we have made a decision that 20% will be going to a Portuguese Charity. Should be a great day and look forward to seeing lots of you there. Any prizes or donations can be dropped off at the P.P. Property office which is on the left just as you come into Foz and tickets for the raffle can be purchase ahead of time.


Things are shaping up really nicely and it's looking like this is going to be a great event. Please do get along and relieve us of some cake and coffee and give yourself the chance of winning some amazing prizes - and all in aid of a wonderful cause. It's always worth a trip to Foz but especially so this weekend!


----------

